# SPS-Messe / Absagen der Aussteller



## Aventinus (18 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, auf die SPS-Messe zu fahren. Die Einschränkung der FFP2 ist nicht schön, aber erträglich. Was mich jetzt eher abhält sind die Absagen namhafter Aussteller. Ich hab bisher von Codesys und Pepperl & Fuchs eine entprechende Mail bekommen. Weiß jemand von anderen Absagen bzw. gibts irgenwo eine aktuelle Übersicht? Auf der Ausstellerliste sind Codesys udn P&F noch drauf.

Danke schon mal


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von anderen Absagen bzw. gibts irgenwo eine aktuelle Übersicht?



Diese Liste wird immer wieder aktualisiert:
https://www.all-electronics.de/automatisierung/erste-aussteller-sagen-sps-ab-692.html

PS:
CoDeSys, P&F und ein paar andere fehlen noch auf der Liste, morgen oder später evtl. noch mal schauen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Siemens hat auch abgesagt:


> *Physische Beteiligung - Covid 19 epidemische Lage*​Die Siemens AG hat entschieden, ihre physische Beteiligung mit einem Messestand in Halle 11 zurückzuziehen und ausschließlich virtuell an der SPS teilzunehmen. Das bedauern wir sehr. Nach zwei Jahren hatten wir uns auf ein Wiedersehen in Nürnberg gefreut. Dennoch ist es die richtige Entscheidung. Damit kommt die Siemens AG ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber ihren Mitarbeitenden, Kunden und Partnern nach.
> Was passiert jetzt? Wir sind für euch da – auch aus dem Homeoffice. Deshalb verlegen wir unseren Auftritt nahtlos in den digitalen Raum, jetzt über die gesamte Veranstaltungswoche vom 22. bis 26. November 2021.


https://www.siemens.com/de/de/sps-messe.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2021)

Harting, Phönix und Wago haben auch abgesagt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

> Absagen von Veranstaltungen im Messezentrum Nürnberg: Bundesweite Umsatzeinbußen von 1,55 Milliarden Euro


https://www.ifo.de/publikationen/20...von-veranstaltungen-im-messezentrum-nuernberg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2021)

Fachmessen zu Industrial Ethernet und Feldbussen - KUNBUS GMBH
					

Besuchen Sie die KUNBUS GmbH auf folgenden nationalen und internationalen Fachmessen rund um Industrial Ethernet und Feldbus Anwendungen.



					www.kunbus.de
				




Da kam gestern die Absage per Mail.

Nebenbei aus dem *Hygienekonzept* der SPS:

*Zudem bitten wir alle Teilnehmer vor Betreten des Messegeländes einen Selbsttest durchzuführen.*

Das halte ich jedoch für einen frommen Wunsch. 2G und Antigen-Test bedeutet ja "nur" Fremdschutz. 

Das macht doch niemand, der 200 km gefahren ist und den eingang im Blick hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> und den eingang im Blick hat.


Den Eingang auf fast leere Hallen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Softing hat auch gerade abgesagt (per Mail).
Ich vermute mal jetzt kommt eine Welle der Absagen da viele der Großen nicht kommen
und die "kleineren" jetzt die Sorge haben dass dadurch eh nicht mehr viele Besucher kommen werden...


----------



## infomike (18 November 2021)

Bei mir wurde der Messebesuch von der Geschäftsleitung her untersagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2021)

SEW hat gerade auch abgesagt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 November 2021)

Stahl hat auch abgesagt.
Bis vor 2 Wochen wollte ich voller Elan auch noch hin.
Ich werde jetzt auch nicht hingehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Die Liste wer nicht kommt wird immer länger. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich auch eine Liste wer definitiv kommt:
https://www.all-electronics.de/automatisierung/erste-aussteller-sagen-sps-ab-692.html


----------



## blimaa (19 November 2021)

Hi
Beckhoff hat auch abgesagt.


----------



## MasterOhh (19 November 2021)

SICK hat meines Wissens nach auch abgesagt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> SICK hat meines Wissens nach auch abgesagt.


Steht schon seit vorgestern auf der Liste
https://www.all-electronics.de/automatisierung/erste-aussteller-sagen-sps-ab-692.html


----------



## Spassbass (19 November 2021)

Meines wissens haben auch Balluff und EPLAN abgesagt.


----------



## NikolausL (19 November 2021)

Inzwischen ist die Messe auf Grund der neuen Vorgaben in Bayern als ganzes abgesagt worden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 November 2021)

War ja irgendwie auch zu erwarten...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 November 2021)

Was ein scheiß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Was ein scheiß


Ja.

Wir bedanken uns bei den Impfgegenern,
bei denen, die den Abbau der Impfzentren entschieden haben,
und bei denen, die vor 2 Wochen die Maskenpflicht in den Schulen aufgehoben haben.

... Mein Leben ist in der Hand Gottes ... aber der mRNA wurde so schnell entwickelt, der wurde gar nicht getestet ... mein Körper gehört mir ... Corona ist eine Erfindung der Pharmalobby ... ich will noch schwanger werden ... ich bin jung und sportlich, mir passiert schon nichts ... der mRNA wirkt doch gar nicht ...

Wir sind keine sozial handelnde Gesellschaft, sondern eine Ansammlung von Arschlöchern Egoisten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2021)

In Stuttgart ist man risikofreudiger als in Nürnberg ...





__





						Veranstaltungskalender | Messe Stuttgart
					

Alle Termine im Überblick. Finden Sie aktuelle Messen, Kongresse & Events in unserem Veranstaltungskalender. In Stuttgart, Deutschland und weltweit.




					www.messe-stuttgart.de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Wir bedanken uns bei den Impfgegenern,
> bei denen, die den Abbau der Impfzentren entschieden haben,
> ...


+1
Aktion T4 für die Arschlöcher


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Nunja... die Verbreitung passiert anscheinend aktuell eher durch die geimpften, die trotzdem infiziert und ansteckend sind, aber wenig Symptome zeigen und bei 2G bzw. 3G auch nicht getestet werden...
Die Frage ist halt, ob Maßnahmen noch gerechtfertigt sind, wenn die meisten Geimpften keine schweren Verläufe haben. "Es wäre dann ja keine soo schlimme Krankheit mehr"

Aktuell steigt meine Verwirrung eher, was nun richtig oder falsch ist...


----------



## GLT (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wir sind keine sozial handelnde Gesellschaft, sondern eine Ansammlung von Arschlöchern Egoisten.


Unter Führung von korrupten Egomanen/Narzissten

Aber bist Du nicht etwas spät dran mit deiner Erkenntnis?
Immerhin ist das nicht gerade ein Phänomen der jüngsten Geschichte.


----------



## GLT (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob Maßnahmen noch gerechtfertigt sind, wenn die meisten Geimpften keine schweren Verläufe haben


Die Frage wäre dann aber, ob bereits bei der Intensivaufnahme eine Triage gestattet wäre .
Nicht geimpft -> keine Intensivversorgung, da Eigenverschulden?
Oder der ungeimpfte Corona-Intensivpatient wird nur solange behandelt, bis ein "unschuldigerer" Patient das Intensivbett braucht?

Wie Gerhard ja erwähnte, die Gesellschaft an u. für sich ist nicht sozial (nur geringe Teile davon).

Mir kommt es momentan eher so vor, man hat das Haus angezündet (Veranstaltungen grossflächig erlaubt, Maßnahmen viel zu leichtfertig zurückgefahren), gewartet bis die Hütte im Vollbrand ist u. ruft erst jetzt die Feuerwehr.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre dann aber, ob bereits bei der Intensivaufnahme eine Triage gestattet wäre .
> Nicht geimpft -> keine Intensivversorgung, da Eigenverschulden?
> Oder der ungeimpfte Corona-Intensivpatient wird nur solange behandelt, bis ein "unschuldigerer" Patient das Intensivbett braucht?
> 
> Wie Gerhard ja erwähnte, die Gesellschaft an u. für sich ist nicht sozial (nur geringe Teile davon).


Solche Fragen sind immer schwer zu beantworten...

Was macht man mit 1 Mrd. Euro Forschungsgeld? Ein Mittel gegen Malaria, TBC, Krebs, Corona oder Übergewichtigkeit entwickeln? Oder das Geld lieber als Hungerhilfe nach Afrika schicken?

Aktuell hab ich gelesen, dass 2000 ungeimpfte Corona patienten auf Intensivstationen liegen ( in Deutschland). Demgegenüber stehen 4000-6000 abgebaute Intensivbetten zum Vorjahr.

Also einfach ist das Thema irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Mir kommt es momentan eher so vor, man hat das Haus angezündet (Veranstaltungen grossflächig erlaubt, Maßnahmen viel zu leichtfertig zurückgefahren), gewartet bis die Hütte im Vollbrand ist u. ruft erst jetzt die Feuerwehr.


Nee, das ist doch alles politisch. Wie willst Du jemandem erklären, dass er sich impfen soll, aber dann trotzdem nicht in die Disko darf? Weil der Impfstoff nicht ordentlich wirkt?


----------



## GLT (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder das Geld lieber als Hungerhilfe nach Afrika schicken?


Wäre imho die absolut falsche Wahl - mit unseren vermeintlichen "Hilfen" haben wir das Elend erst richtig angefacht.



ducati schrieb:


> Demgegenüber stehen 4000-6000 abgebaute Intensivbetten zum Vorjahr.


Einerseits fehlt inzwischen Personal (Balkonklatschen ist wenig Dank für Belastungen), andererseits schwellt der Prozess schon länger, als man unkoordiniert Krankenhäuser "wirtschaftlicher" machen wollte.

Impfstoff hilft stets nur einem selber - nur sehr indirekt auch Anderen, wie man z.B. bei den typ. "Kinder"krankheiten sieht.
Solange das en gros geimpft war, konnte so mancher auf seine Impfung für Masern etc. "verzichten" - die allg. Impfmüdigkeit ermöglicht die Rückkehr der "vergessenen" Krankheiten.

Man hätte auf 1G+ bei Veranstaltungen setzen müssen - nur getestete Geimpfte dürfen.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Wäre imho die absolut falsche Wahl - mit unseren vermeintlichen "Hilfen" haben wir das Elend erst richtig


Man muss immer abwägen, zwischen humanitär/egoistisch kurzfristig/langfristig Freiheit/Sicherheit...

Das ganze Leben besteht aus Kompromissen und Zielkonflikten. Es gibt kein per see richtig/falsch schwarz/weiss.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Man hätte auf 1G+ bei Veranstaltungen setzen müssen - nur getestete Geimpfte dürfen.


Ja, das scheint mir grad auch so.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Einerseits fehlt inzwischen Personal (Balkonklatschen ist wenig Dank für Belastungen), andererseits schwellt der Prozess schon länger, als man unkoordiniert Krankenhäuser "wirtschaftlicher" machen wollte.



Mittlerweile ist es wohl überwiegend ein Personalproblem auf den Intensivstationen.
Es sind ausreichend Betten, Technik und auch finanzielle Mittel da.
Aber wenn man die Arbeitsbelastung durch Intensiv-Covid-Patienten sieht, dann kann man das Personal auch verstehen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Man hätte auf 1G+ bei Veranstaltungen setzen müssen - nur getestete Geimpfte dürfen.



Warum nicht 2G+

Derjenige die genesen ist, und seine Abwehr auf natürliche Art und weise bekommen hat....

Wobei, für mich ist 3G auch okay.

Ein getestete nicht geimpfte ist auch wilkommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Nee, das ist doch alles politisch. Wie willst Du jemandem erklären, dass er sich impfen soll, aber dann trotzdem nicht in die Disko darf? Weil der Impfstoff nicht ordentlich wirkt?


Den hilft auch kein

Sicherheitsgurt
Sturzhelm
Fallschirm
Feuerversicherung
Licht am Fahrrad
TÜV beim Auto
Verkehrsampel
Zebrastreifen
usw


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wobei, für mich ist 3G auch okay.
> 
> Ein getestete nicht geimpfte ist auch wilkommen


Dann fehlt aber der "Anreiz" zum Impfen...


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Also ich habe mich impfen lassen weil ich mich und andere schützen wollte. Gegen die alten Virusstämme hilft die Impfung gut bis sehr gut. Das heisst: ich werde selbst wenn ich mich anstecke, keine so große Virenlast mit mir herumtragen wie eine ungeimpfte Person und damit auch andere weniger bis nicht anstecken. Bei den neuen Varianten wirkt der Impfstoff nicht so gut. Da sich aber Das Virus nur leicht verändert hat, wird mein Immunsystem diesen trotzdem erkennen und früher mit der Produktion von Antikörpern beginnen, so dass die Virenlast auch da nicht so hoch schnellt als wäre ich nicht geimpft. Was hatte ich also zu verlieren: Nichts. Und so neu sind mRNA Impfstoffe auch nicht, dass ich da Angst hätte. Man hat nur den Boten an das Spike-Protein von Sars Cov-2 angepasst. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Das mit der abgesagten SPS-Messe ist natürlich blöd. Ich wäre gern hingefahren. Aber es ist leider nötig. Sauer werde ich aber erst, wenn statt dessen eine Fußball/bekleidungsmesse stattfinden darf. Die Aussteller hätten ja eh keine Bauteile zum präsentieren gehabt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Aber bist Du nicht etwas spät dran mit deiner Erkenntnis?
> Immerhin ist das nicht gerade ein Phänomen der jüngsten Geschichte.


Nein, aber während ich auf das Ergebnis meines PCR-Tests warte, wurde mir das nochmal richtig bewusst.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Nunja... die Verbreitung passiert anscheinend aktuell eher durch die geimpften, die trotzdem infiziert und ansteckend sind, aber wenig Symptome zeigen und bei 2G bzw. 3G auch nicht getestet werden...


Dazu findet man leider keine Daten.
Man weiß aber, dass die Geimpften weniger und ein kürzere Zeit ansteckend sind.

Es gibt auch die Behauptung, das die Virenlast nicht bei jedem reicht, das der Antigen-Schnelltest auch anschlägt – nur 50% habe ich mal gelesen. Und im Bekanntenkreis zwei Fälle, in denn es so war. PCR dann doch positiv.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wobei, für mich ist 3G auch okay.
> 
> Ein getestete nicht geimpfte ist auch wilkommen


Das Problem mit den Schnelltest ist, das sie erst spät anschlagen, da kann man schon 1 oder 2 Tage infektiös sein:



			https://www.corona-schnelltest-schoenbuch.de/wp-content/uploads/brizy/imgs/antigen-schnelltest-vs-pcr-1140x602x0x0x1140x602x1607954404.jpg


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2021)

Was mich persönlich bei den ganzen "Diskussionen" ärgert, ist die "digitale" Denkweise.
Um Corona in den Griff zu bekommen, müssen die Tests, Masken und Impfungen überhaupt nicht zu 100% stimmen und wirksam sein.
Wenn ich einen Servo-Antrieb in Betrieb nehme, dann akzeptiere ich auch leichtes Überschwingen und bestimmte Positionsfenster.
Nichts anderes ist es bei Covid.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Und so neu sind mRNA Impfstoffe auch nicht, dass ich da Angst hätte. Man hat nur den Boten an das Spike-Protein von Sars Cov-2 angepasst. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Es wird immer behauptet das sei lange erprobt, aber die mRNA Technologie hat die klinische Studie nie verlassen. Und das wohlgemerkt als Krebsmedikament, wo man ganz andere Nebenwirkungen zulassen würde als bei anderen Krankheiten. Man sollte eben bedenken, dass durch die mRNA Impfstoffe deine eigenen Körperzellen einen potentiellen Feind produzieren. Das was da produziert wird ist zwar nicht schädlich, aber um solche Zellen die aus der Reihe tanzen zu erkennen und zu vernichten hat der Körper einen eigenen Mechanismus. Der auch bei einer Anzahl an Personen anschlägt, was dann eben unter anderem zu den Herzmuskelentzündungen führt. Bei den Vektorimpfstoffen ist noch ein Schritt dazwischen, aber das Prinzip ist ähnlich.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Bedenken heisst abwägen. Die eine Seite ist Nebenwirkungen, die andere Seite lange Krankheit, evtl. Tod. Für mich sieht die Waage klar aus.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Schnelltest ist, das sie erst spät anschlagen, da kann man schon 1 oder 2 Tage infektiös sein:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.corona-schnelltest-schoenbuch.de/wp-content/uploads/brizy/imgs/antigen-schnelltest-vs-pcr-1140x602x0x0x1140x602x1607954404.jpg


Der hat bei mir erst angeschlagen als ich mich schon scheisse gefühlt hab. Der Tag vorher war der Selbsttest noch negativ


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich bei den ganzen "Diskussionen" ärgert, ist die "digitale" Denkweise.
> Um Corona in den Griff zu bekommen, müssen die Tests, Masken und Impfungen überhaupt nicht zu 100% stimmen und wirksam sein.
> Wenn ich einen Servo-Antrieb in Betrieb nehme, dann akzeptiere ich auch leichtes Überschwingen und bestimmte Positionsfenster.
> Nichts anderes ist es bei Covid.


Ja und es wird auch immer wieder versucht, genau das mit dem "Käsemodell" zu erklären:



			https://www.tagesspiegel.de/images/kaese-online2/26915192/5-format43.jpg
		


Oder mit Frau Brinkmann im Video:






Wie wir an den aktuellen Zahlen sehen, kommt es auf jede Käsescheibe an – und das Impfen ist eben eine davon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Der hat bei mir erst angeschlagen als ich mich schon scheisse gefühlt hab. Der Tag vorher war der Selbsttest noch negativ


Hoffentlich bist Du wieder gesund. Alles Gute.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Aussteller hätten ja eh keine Bauteile zum präsentieren gehabt.


Spätestens nach einer Stunde nicht mehr, da hast recht 😂


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dazu findet man leider keine Daten.
> Man weiß aber, dass die Geimpften weniger und ein kürzere Zeit ansteckend sind.
> 
> Es gibt auch die Behauptung, das die Virenlast nicht bei jedem reicht, das der Antigen-Schnelltest auch anschlägt – nur 50% habe ich mal gelesen. Und im Bekanntenkreis zwei Fälle, in denn es so war. PCR dann doch positiv.


In England gibts die Daten scheinbar schon. Hab eine Bekannte die lange in England gelebt hat und mehrere ihrer Freunde sind trotz Impfung positiv...

Und zu den Tests, da hab ich ne andere Bekannte, geimpft, da waren 2 Schnelltest positiv, und PCR negativ...

Irgendwie schon komisch das ganze.

Da ja scheinbar irgendwie alles nur bedingt funktioniert, und jetzt mal wieder der Lockdown propagiert wird, frage ich mich, wie viele Jahre soll das so weiter gehn?

In der Zwischenzeit immer schön mit dem Finger auf den mit der anderen Meinung zeigen 🙄

Also, aktuell kristallisiert sich bei mir die Meinung heraus, falls die Impfung tatsächlich meist vor schweren Verläufen schützt, dann ist ein Lockdown zumindest für Geimpfte nicht mehr vertretbar!


----------



## ducati (20 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich bei den ganzen "Diskussionen" ärgert, ist die "digitale" Denkweise.
> Um Corona in den Griff zu bekommen, müssen die Tests, Masken und Impfungen überhaupt nicht zu 100% stimmen und wirksam sein.


Wer hat denn bisher irgendetwas in den Griff gekrigt? Trotz extremer Maßnahmen und Impfungen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bist Du wieder gesund. Alles Gute.


Danke für die Nachfrage. Mir geht es gut. Für mich war covid wie ne Grippe, Erkältung.


----------



## peter(R) (21 November 2021)

wer ist "WIR"  ??


----------



## PN/DP (21 November 2021)

peter(R) schrieb:


> wer ist "WIR"  ??


Welchen Beitrag meinst Du? (zähl' doch mal, in wie vielen Beiträgen das Wort "wir" vorkommt...)

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> zähl' doch mal, in wie vielen Beiträgen das Wort "wir" vorkommt...


13x
Also viel Spielraum für Interpretationen


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2021)

peter(R) schrieb:


> wer ist "WIR"  ??


Zum Begriff "wir" fällt mir so ganz spontan leider nur folgende Definition ein:
"Wir sind das Volk."
Aber vielleicht hilft das schon weiter?


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> In England gibts die Daten scheinbar schon. Hab eine Bekannte die lange in England gelebt hat und mehrere ihrer Freunde sind trotz Impfung positiv...
> 
> Und zu den Tests, da hab ich ne andere Bekannte, geimpft, da waren 2 Schnelltest positiv, und PCR negativ...
> 
> ...


Egal is man es dreht und wendet: Medizin ist halt eine empirische Wissenschaft die viel mit Wahrscheinlichkeit und Statistik arbeitet. Und so verhält es sich halt auch mit dem Tests. Eine gewisse Fehlerrate gibt's halt. 
Und das Thema mit den billigen Schnelltests, die nur auf ein Antigen reagieren, und den teurereren, welche ein Virus direkt nachweisen gab's schon zu genüge, als in den Medien vor allem über HIV geschrieben wurde. 

Ob immer wieder Lock-Down sinnvoll ist oder nicht, darüber darf man streiten. Auch wenn ungeimpfte "In der Regel" milder Verläufe haben, gibt es trotzdem auch Geimpfte, die einen schweren Verlauf haben und den Intensiv-Platz brauchen. 
Solange die Summe der schweren Verläufe höher ist als die intensiv - Kapazitäten, ist das System überlastet.
Eigentlich gibt's nur 3 Auswege daraus:
1. Man erhöht die Intensiv-Kapazitäten so weit, as man trotzdem allen betroffenen eine Beatmung ermöglichen kann. Wie wir wissen scheitert es hier nicht an der Verfügbarkeit der Technik, sondern am Personal - aus dem Problem werden wir so jahrelang nicht rauskommen. 
2. Man lässt jene Leute, die keinen Intensivplatz bekommen, unser3 die Klinge springen. Ehrlich gesagt ein hässliches Gedankenexperiment. 
3. Man impft immer wieder und versucht so, die Intensiv-Belastung auf ein erträglicher Maß zu reduzieren. Funktioniert alle nur wenn der Großteil mitmacht. Ob wir damit auf Dauer aus der Nummer raus kommen wissen wir nicht. 

Was wir wissen, ist das Lockdown zumindest Variante 2 verhindern können, wenn auch mit vielen hässlichen Begleiterscheinungen. Ob Variante 3 dazu führen wird, daß wir dauerhaft auf Variante 2 verzichten können, wissen Irre nicht, aber einen Versuch, auch wenn er Jahre dauert, wäre es doch wert, oder?


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Also, aktuell kristallisiert sich bei mir die Meinung heraus, falls die Impfung tatsächlich meist vor schweren Verläufen schützt, dann ist ein Lockdown zumindest für Geimpfte nicht mehr vertretbar!


Prinzipiell korrekt, aber spätestens wenns wieder eng wir auf den Intensivstation, so wie wir es in Oberösterreich gerade haben muss man sich halt entscheiden, ob man diejenigen die geimpft sind auch einer Triage unterzieht oder ob man sie bevorzugt, oder ob man generell zu dreht. Aktuell entscheidet sich die Politik noch immer für Letzteres. 

Und wer denkt an die, die sich nicht impfen lassen können? Mein Sohn ist 19 Monate alt, ich bin nicht scharf drauf mit einem Arzt im Fall der Fälle zu diskutieren ob er eine höhere Chance hat als jemand anderer (Mir ist schon klar: in dieser in Situation würde ich ohnehin nicht gefragt werden)


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

Grundsätzlich hieß es doch immer, dass junge Leute in der Regel keine schweren Verläufe haben? Also das rechtfertigt einen Lockdown m.M. nicht. Oder ist die Erkenntniss auch schon nicht mehr richtig? 🤔


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hieß es doch immer, dass junge Leute in der Regel keine schweren Verläufe haben? Also das rechtfertigt einen Lockdown m.M. nicht. Oder ist die Erkenntniss auch schon nicht mehr richtig? 🤔


Du sagst es: "in der Regel". Dieser Satz impliziert bereits die Ausnahmen. 

Auf unsere Stamm-Technik umgemünzt: in einer SPS passieren in der Regel auch keine Fehler und es fallen in der Regel auch keine Bits um. Und dennoch treiben wir, wenns um das Thema Leib und Leben geht diesen Riesenaufwand nach 13849. Warum wohl? Weil halt doch eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden ist dass "in der Regel" mal nicht zutrifft. 

Den Rest darf sich jeder selbst dazu reimen.


----------



## ducati (22 November 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Du sagst es: "in der Regel". Dieser Satz impliziert bereits die Ausnahmen.
> 
> Auf unsere Stamm-Technik umgemünzt: in einer SPS passieren in der Regel auch keine Fehler und es fallen in der Regel auch keine Bits um. Und dennoch treiben wir, wenns um das Thema Leib und Leben geht diesen Riesenaufwand nach 13849. Warum wohl? Weil halt doch eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden ist dass "in der Regel" mal nicht zutrifft.
> 
> Den Rest darf sich jeder selbst dazu reimen.


Ja eben...

Autofahren wird aber auch nicht verboten, obwohl es 3000 Verkehrstote gibt. Oder WLAN wird auch nicht verboten, obwohl der eine oder andere denkt, dass man an Elektrosmog stirbt.

Die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Coronamaßnahmen (Ausgangssperren) zu den zu erwartenden Coronaschäden (Tote) muss schon gewahrt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hieß es doch immer, dass junge Leute in der Regel keine schweren Verläufe haben? Also das rechtfertigt einen Lockdown m.M. nicht. Oder ist die Erkenntniss auch schon nicht mehr richtig? 🤔


So wie es aussieht sind die Intensivstationen voll mit jungen Ungeimpften und alten Geimpften.


----------



## rlw (22 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind die Intensivstationen voll mit jungen Ungeimpften und alten Geimpften.


Jeder dritte Corona-Intensivpatient ist voll geimpft und sollte doch, wenn überhaupt,  nur leicht erkranken und nicht
auf der Intensivstation landen. Oder ?

Bei den Alten hat der Impfschutz schon erheblich nachgelassen, wie man jetzt weiß, da die viel früher als die Jungen geimpft wurden.

Genesende  mit erworbener Immunität bleiben anscheinend von weiteren Ansteckungen verschont.
​


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Jeder dritte Corona-Intensivpatient ist voll geimpft und sollte doch, wenn überhaupt,  nur leicht erkranken und nicht
> auf der Intensivstation landen. Oder ?
> 
> Bei den Alten hat der Impfschutz schon erheblich nachgelassen, wie man jetzt weiß, da die viel früher als die Jungen geimpft wurden.
> ...


So und dann setzt du jetzt noch die Altersstruktur dazu in Beziehung und dann siehst du, dass es sich bei den jungen Intensivpatienten überwiegend um Ungeimpfte handelt.
Der Anteil der älteren ist in vielen Gebieten schon rückläufig, da die Boosterimpfungen greifen.

Der Anteil von Genesenen mit schwacher Immunität ist auch erstaunlich hoch.
Deshalb sind Tests für Geimpfte und Genesene auch sinnvoll.


----------



## hucki (22 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Jeder dritte Corona-Intensivpatient ist voll geimpft und sollte doch, wenn überhaupt,  nur leicht erkranken und nicht
> auf der Intensivstation landen. Oder ?


Dabei bitte nicht vergessen:



Die Impfung ist (wie jede andere Impfung auch nur) kein 100% Schutz sondern eine (starke) Reduzierung der Wahrscheinlichkeit...


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja eben...
> 
> Autofahren wird aber auch nicht verboten, obwohl es 3000 Verkehrstote gibt. Oder WLAN wird auch nicht verboten, obwohl der eine oder andere denkt, dass man an Elektrosmog stirbt.
> 
> Die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Coronamaßnahmen (Ausgangssperren) zu den zu erwartenden Coronaschäden (Tote) muss schon gewahrt werden.


Der Vergleich mit den Autofahren hinkt ein bisschen. 

Leute die sterben weil sie zu schnell oder Unaufmerksamkeit fahren, sind in der Regel selbst schuld und zahlen mit dem eigenen Leben. Verglichen kann das mit dem ungeimpften werden, der an Covid drauf geht. 
Die Ungeimpften die einem Geimpften den Intensiv-Platz streitig machen, könnte man mit jenen vergleichen, die durch betrunkenes oder abgelenktes Fahren jemand anderen um die Ecke bringen. Solche Autofahrer landen in der Regel vor Gericht.

Auf der Straße gibt es aber Regeln wie Tempolimits, Gurtenpflicht, Promillegrenzen, Stoppschilder und so Dinge wie Airbags, Bremspedal, Fahr Assistenten, Seitenaufprallschutz,... Und aktuell ist es halt so dass sich 25% der Bevölkerung nicht an die Regeln hält und dazu auch noch bei einem gewissen Prozentsatz an Autos die Bremspedale defekt sind. Und bei jedem  Zusammenstoß von 2 Autos fährt eins davon erst mal 2 Wochen Amok. Ehrlich: da würde ich's auch verstehen wenn mal die 4 Wochen alle Autos still stehen müssen.


----------



## ducati (23 November 2021)

Vergleiche hinken immer.

Was ich sagen will, die Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Maßnahmen und möglichen Schäden muss gewahrt bleiben.


----------



## MSB (24 November 2021)

Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen, als ich vor etlichen Wochen das Hygienekonzept gelesen hatte, hatten sich sämtliche Überlegungen, Wünsche oder Eventualitäten schon im Keim erledigt. Entweder es gibt eine Messe im Stile von vor 2020, oder die Aussteller sollen sich das Geld sparen, und die paar Milliönchen Messekosten irgendwo hin spenden, wo das Geld besser/sinnvoller angelegt ist.

Und da war noch nicht mal die Rede von tollen Details wie 2G(mit oder ohne Plus) (wo ich dann sowieso prinzipbedingt verloren hätte).


----------



## Sarek (24 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Anteil von Genesenen mit schwacher Immunität ist auch erstaunlich hoch.


Woher hast du diese Aussage?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2021)

Sarek schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Aussage?



Ich kenne die Quelle von @Blockmove nicht. Aber die Diskussion.

Man ging ja am Anfang von Corona davon aus, dass, wer die Infektion überstanden hat, für den Rest seines Lebens immun sei. Ähnlich wie Röteln oder Masern oder anderen Virus-verursachten Krankheiten.

Heute ist der Stand, dass der Immunität schon 6 Monate nach Genesung oder vollständiger Impfung nennenswert nachgelassen hat, insbesondere bei Ü60.

So wie der SWR schreibt, müssen die Impfgegner rein statistisch mit einer Reinfektion alle 15 Monate rechnen. Wobei die Chancen bei den weiteren gut stehen sollen, wenn man die erste überlebt.









						Reinfektion mit Omikron: wie gefährlich ist das?
					

Immer mehr Menschen infizieren sich ein zweites Mal mit dem Coronavirus. Warum ist das so? Wie gefährlich ist das? Und wie sehr schützt die vierte Impfung?




					www.swr.de


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2021)

Sarek schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Aussage?


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...ersten-Monaten-besser-geschuetzt-als-Genesene

Du findest noch weitere Artikel dazu.


----------



## peter(R) (8 Dezember 2021)

Sorry für die späte Antwort

"Wir sind keine sozial handelnde Gesellschaft, sondern eine Ansammlung von Arschlöchern Egoisten."
Beitrag #20

da wird doch wohl ziemlich verallgemeinert !!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2021)

peter(R) schrieb:


> "Wir sind keine sozial handelnde Gesellschaft, sondern eine Ansammlung von Arschlöchern Egoisten."
> Beitrag #20
> ´´


50 Beiträge später hat sich die Situation ja nicht gebessert, eher im Gegenteil.

Aber die Diskussion ist sinnlos, ich bin da raus. 🤷‍♂️


----------

